# Tv Antenna



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 2005 25RSS and was wondering if the TV antenna is for digital or analog? Is there anything I need or any tips for installing a TV?


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

I stand corrected, I apologize.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no such thing as a "digital" or "analog" antenna. The older antennas will work just fine; it won't know the difference. All the marketing hype about "digital" or "HDTV" antennas is just to trick you into buying a new antenna.

Gilligan


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Gilligan! He's right--an antenna just captures the signal and puts it on the cable to your television. But for several thousand dollars, you can get a really good custom made antenna, cut to the exact frequency of the station, and pull in a good signal farther away from the transmitter.

Unfortunately, the cost is silly, and the antenna pretty much works only on the one channel for which it's made. Makes it pretty useless for we who travel around the country and want to pick up different channels.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

You can pickup beautiful HD channels with simple rabbit ears or any other antenna. It is the tuner of your TV that is digital, not the antenna.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If the TV is new it should have a digital tuner. If it's an older TV without the digital tuner you need to by a converter box as well.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Like the others said, it will work. Mine is a 2005 and I pick up many digital stations. With the antenna down, I get about 30 channels at home.


----------



## Hoosier Camper (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks to all!


----------

